# Think I just worked it out...



## User.191

...why this place feels so refreshingly honest.

All the folk here seem to be grown adults who refuse, point blank, to take themselves seriously.

Yet there's folk over on the other place who are so straight that you could measure them with nanometer accuracy and so uptight that if you shoved a lump of coal between their buttocks, you'd get a diamond the next day.

It's not the language or anything else, it's the freedom to accept that adults are adults and, whilst we have moments where we need to be adults in dealing with real-life things, we're also goofballs that enjoy letting our inner-kids hang out.

Thanks @Eric for letting the kids run the asylum!


----------



## Alli

MissNomer said:


> ...why this place feels so refreshingly honest.
> 
> All the folk here seem to be grown adults who refuse, point blank, to take themselves seriously.
> 
> Yet there's folk over on the other place who are so straight that you could measure them with nanometer accuracy and so uptight that if you shoved a lump of coal between their buttocks, you'd get a diamond the next day.
> 
> It's not the language or anything else, it's the freedom to accept that adults are adults and, whilst we have moments where we need to be adults in dealing with real-life things, we're also goofballs that enjoy letting our inner-kids hang out.
> 
> Thanks @Eric for letting the kids run the asylum!



I think you nailed it. And part of it is that we all have a sense of humor and are not afraid to show it.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> I think you nailed it. And part of it is that we all have a sense of humor and are not afraid to show it.



^ This. A lot of posts here go off topic or get derailed but nobody really cares, as long as we're having a good time we don't need a bunch of structure that way.


----------



## Runs For Fun

MissNomer said:


> ...why this place feels so refreshingly honest.
> 
> All the folk here seem to be grown adults who refuse, point blank, to take themselves seriously.
> 
> Yet there's folk over on the other place who are so straight that you could measure them with nanometer accuracy and so uptight that if you shoved a lump of coal between their buttocks, you'd get a diamond the next day.
> 
> It's not the language or anything else, it's the freedom to accept that adults are adults and, whilst we have moments where we need to be adults in dealing with real-life things, we're also goofballs that enjoy letting our inner-kids hang out.
> 
> Thanks @Eric for letting the kids run the asylum!



Absolutely nailed it.


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> we're also goofballs that enjoy letting our inner-kids hang out.



Oh.. it was our "inner kid" we're supposed to let hang out...? 

Well this is embarrassing.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> ^ This. A lot of posts here go off topic or get derailed but nobody really cares, as long as we're having a good time we don't need a bunch of structure that way.



This is really the mo...


HEY LOOK A SQUIRREL!


----------



## Thomas Veil

It’s also different because, as someone pointed out recently, we are a bit of an echo chamber. I wouldn’t mind seeing some differing opinions as long as we’re all respectful. (What I dread is the day that people start coming in just to be jackasses.)

But yes, not taking yourself too damn seriously is the sign of a healthy mind.

I’ve often told my wife, as we watch our grandkids grow up, that there are two distinct signs that they’re going to be great adults. One is that they’re kind to animals. The other is that they have a great sense of humor. A child lacking either one of those characteristics is one that I’d bet grows up to be a rotten human being.

I really do notice how much lighter the atmosphere is here than at MR. I know _I_ refuse to take myself seriously. Lord knows nobody else does.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Even if I take myself seriously, no one else ever does!


----------



## Pumbaa

Thomas Veil said:


> It’s also different because, as someone pointed out recently, we are a bit of an echo chamber. I wouldn’t mind seeing some differing opinions as long as we’re all respectful. (What I dread is the day that people start coming in just to be jackasses.)
> 
> But yes, not taking yourself too damn seriously is the sign of a healthy mind.
> 
> I’ve often told my wife, as we watch our grandkids grow up, that there are two distinct signs that they’re going to be great human beings. One is that they’re kind to animals. The other is that they have a great sense of humor. A child lacking either one of those characteristics is one that I’d bet grows up to be someone you can’t trust.



Yes, please be kind to animals! 

Would love me some differing opinions debating in a civil manner. You know, respectfully addressing the contents of posts, backing claims with references, stuff like that, not the fake ”let’s ban bad words“ kind. Maybe I’ll get really bored one day and debate something from the ”obviously wrong” side just to have a nice discussion about it. Who knows?


----------



## Pumbaa

Apple fanboy said:


> Even if I take myself seriously, no one else ever does!



Try reverse psychology! Works every time some of the time.


----------



## Thomas Veil

There’s a line from _M*A*S*H_ that I like to use whenever the opportunity arises.

If I’m joking around and somebody says, “Can’t you be serious?” I reply, “I tried it once. Everybody laughed.”


----------



## Deleted member 199

Thomas Veil said:


> I wouldn’t mind seeing some differing opinions as long as we’re all respectful.



Getting the former while maintaining the latter is a pretty tall order these days it seems.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I think you nailed it. And part of it is that we all have a sense of humor and are not afraid to show it.



Yup. Showing a sense of humor on that other place will make WeaselBoy issue you a warning.


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Yup. Showing a sense of humor on that other place will make WeaselBoy issue you a warning.



My favorite is getting a warning when you post a meme "without adding text", then looking through that same thread and seeing a bunch of other people getting away with it.


----------



## Pumbaa

theSeb said:


> wrong moderator, but true enough



So they’re all in on it perhaps?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> My favorite is getting a warning when you post a meme "without adding text", then looking through that same thread and seeing a bunch of other people getting away with it.



“The moderators are practically always right.... even when applying the rules inconsistently... which happens enough that we mention it in our own rules... but remember, practically always right!”


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Thomas Veil said:


> I really do notice how much lighter the atmosphere is here than at MR.



I think that also has to do with there being too many damn rules. It’s almost like you have to walk on eggshells over there. Here it’s just like whatever, have fun!


----------



## Pumbaa

Runs For Fun said:


> I think that also has to do with there being too many damn rules. It’s almost like you have to walk on eggshells over there. Here it’s just like whatever, have fun!



Maybe they bought into the myths about eggshells being good for making a garden fertile?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Runs For Fun said:


> It’s almost like you have to walk on eggshells over there.



You're, like, the third or fourth person to use that same wording. Says something, doesn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 199

Thomas Veil said:


> You're, like, the third or fourth person to use that same wording. Says something, doesn't it?



Everyone's a clone? 

Sock puppet accounts?

We're living in the matrix and he's a program.

It's one person with multiple accounts but they're a time traveller posting the same thing at different points in time.

No? none of those? It can't possibly be that overbearing inconsistent opaque moderation makes people feel like they're in an artificially sterile, fragile environment.... can it?


----------



## User.191

Thomas Veil said:


> You're, like, the third or fourth person to use that same wording. Says something, doesn't it?



It’s so bad for me I’ve developed an almost Pavlovian response to seeing a PM - even here!

The mods at MR are now, in my opinion, out of control and drunk on the power they claim they don’t possess.


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> wrong moderator, but true enough
> 
> View attachment 5517



What rule was broken here?


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> I think you nailed it. And part of it is that we all have a sense of humor and are not afraid to show it.





Thomas Veil said:


> It’s also different because, as someone pointed out recently, we are a bit of an echo chamber. I wouldn’t mind seeing some differing opinions as long as we’re all respectful. (What I dread is the day that people start coming in just to be jackasses.)



Yup, @MissNomer nailed it. But it's also because this is a small group and you don't really open yourself up for attacks by not trying to appear super serious. It would be nice to have other viewpoints, but Lostngone was an absolute jackass while here. When I sent him a PM telling him I can be a hothead, but would love to hear his take (on gun control) in a data-driven discussion, his response was mocking the expression data-driven and removing himself from here. This still baffles me.  We also hurt @Gutwrench's feelings after he achieved a 1-week temp lockout from a single thread after trolling @SuperMatt and I for a week. He made it his mission to teach us how to approach issues in a "tough minded" (his words) way. So if other viewpoints are represented like this, I'll prefer an echo chamber.


----------



## User.191

P_X said:


> What rule was broken here?



Mike’s “Don’t like you” rule?


----------



## Eric

P_X said:


> What rule was broken here?



Choose one and apply it arbitrarily, it's worked out well so far.


----------



## User.45

This is almost like American Vandal:


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Yup. Showing a sense of humor on that other place will make WeaselBoy issue you a warning.






theSeb said:


> wrong moderator, but true enough




They're just such unfunny fucks, seriously, that's a big line-in-the-sand for me, if you can't laugh with me, at yourself, hell, at me when I'm being a dork, no thanks.




P_X said:


> But it's also because this is a small group and you don't really open yourself up for attacks  [...]




Hey, fuck you buddy!


----------



## User.45

theSeb said:


> Off-topic apparently, even though it was posted in a thread with a poll that I am referring to in the post. I did query this. Note that this was on Jul 12. I finally got a response in September
> 
> View attachment 5535



This is again a professionalism issue. If they have the capacity to mod subtle posts, then they need to have the capacity to review these in a timely fashion. Meanwhile, trolls roam free.


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> This is again a professionalism issue. If they have the capacity to mod subtle posts, then they need to have the capacity to review these on a timely fashion. Meanwhile, trolls roam free.



Just give it a few months, maybe they’ll get to the trolls any year now.


----------



## Alli

theSeb said:


> Off-topic apparently, even though it was posted in a thread with a poll that I am referring to in the post. I did query this. Note that this was on Jul 12. I finally got a response in September
> 
> View attachment 5535



I call bullshit.


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> I call bullshit.



Had you posted that at a certain other place it would have read like this:


> I call ********.


----------



## User.45

Pumbaa said:


> Had you posted that at a certain other place it would have read like this:



And if you mean ******** they'll punish you for thinking about the stars.


----------



## DT

Hahahaha, the stars are hysterical, I mean, FFS, you can say racist/sexist/ medically dangerous shit, have a news article about a new Apple product ad that's perceived as "Left" and have trolls posting shit about that / laughing/mocking, but OMG I USED AN EXPLICATIVE NOW THE BOARD IS A HORRIBLE PLACE!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Had you posted that at a certain other place it would have read like this:



What, we can all read this fine:


Alli said:


> I call this a well thought out and timely response to an honest mistake made by very hard working, handsome and all round super nice great people who are just completely underestimated and are treated like shit by the rest of you snivelling scum I mean what do we..er they have to do to get some appreciation around here.....


----------



## Pumbaa

P_X said:


> And if you mean ******** they'll punish you for thinking about the stars.



Speaking of *******, anyone else seeing hunter2?


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Hahahaha, the stars are hysterical, I mean, FFS, you can say racist/sexist/ medically dangerous shit, have a news article about a new Apple product ad that's perceived as "Left" and have trolls posting shit about that / laughing/mocking, but OMG I USED AN EXPLICATIVE NOW THE BOARD IS A HORRIBLE PLACE!



It's also part of misplaced American prudery. You can't use expletives, because they are offensive but you can tout your murder stick because it's your right. It's just fucking insane.


----------



## Deleted member 199

DT said:


> Hahahaha, the stars are hysterical, I mean, FFS, you can say racist/sexist/ medically dangerous shit, have a news article about a new Apple product ad that's perceived as "Left" and have trolls posting shit about that / laughing/mocking, but OMG I USED AN EXPLICATIVE NOW THE BOARD IS A HORRIBLE PLACE!




I got a warning for posting a link to the UD definition of "motor boating" (i.e. face in boobs) in a PRSI thread about trumps boat thing.
A post talking about styles and duration of some guy fucking his wife seeming impressive because of trump, was fine.


----------



## lizkat

Apple fanboy said:


> Even if I take myself seriously, no one else ever does!




As my crowd of younger siblings (mostly boys) grew both taller and old enough to realize I was not at quite the same threat level as a parent when left in charge of them,  I sometimes actually got up on a stepladder to at least get their attention if not their total obedience.  Eventually I realized I was essentially on their side most of the time, after which point DEMOCRACY took hold in the place and we all had more fun.   There's something about this crowd at TA that reminds me of that ambience.


----------



## Renzatic

DT said:


> Hey, fuck you buddy!




I'm not your buddy, guy!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> I'm not your buddy, guy!



He's not your guy, friend!


----------



## Renzatic

Stephen.R said:


> He's not your guy, friend!




You're not my friend, buddy!


----------



## lizkat

^^^  _Y'all settle down now, y'hear?!_

[ ...starts to draw cartoon stick figure of Liz on a stepladder, screaming....   realizes can't draw without a third cuppa coffee, and anyway throwing pictures at Renzatic seems like a fool's errand, all things considered, especially from the thread "What I've Been Working On" over in the Tech subforum.]


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I'm not your buddy, guy!








(yes, ima start using this meme everywhere now, you can thank @Stephen.R )


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> You're not my friend, buddy!



You're not my buddy, pal!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> (yes, ima start using this meme everywhere now, you can thank @Stephen.R )


----------



## Renzatic

Stephen.R said:


> You're not my buddy, pal!




I'm not your pal, dude!


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> ...especially from the thread "What I've Been Working On" over in the Tech subforum.]




I love those rare moments when I don't have to hype myself up.


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I'm not your pal, dude!



This thread started off with the best of intentions...


----------



## Pumbaa

Eric said:


> This thread started off with the best of intentions...



Small price to pay for freedom from oppression. Kind of like the 2A and biweekly mass shootings.


----------



## Renzatic

Eric said:


> This thread started off with the best of intentions...




I had a great reply to this, but stupid Youtube wouldn't let me upload the video because of the music's copyrighted.

Buzz.
Kill.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> This thread started off with the best of intentions...



Don't you dare attempt to keep this thread on topic. The first amendment says you're not allowed to... or... something like that. As I understand it, it's bad form to actually understand or even read the article itself before citing it.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Renzatic said:


> I'm not your pal, dude!



You're not my dude, my dude.


----------



## Renzatic

Stephen.R said:


> You're not my dude, my dude.




I'm not your my dude, broseph.


----------



## Yoused

but I am _THE_ Dude


----------



## Renzatic

Yoused said:


> but I am _THE_ Dude




Weren't you attacked by some kind of marmot?


----------



## Eric

Yoused said:


> but I am _THE_ Dude



Checks out.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Yoused said:


> but I am _THE_ Dude



With the hair and the angle I can't tell if you're meant to be Jeff Bridges or Russel Crowe?


----------



## User.168

.


----------



## Deleted member 199

theSeb said:


> Kurt Russel



Johnny Depp?


----------



## User.191

DT said:


> Hahahaha, the stars are hysterical, I mean, FFS, you can say racist/sexist/ medically dangerous shit, have a news article about a new Apple product ad that's perceived as "Left" and have trolls posting shit about that / laughing/mocking, but OMG I USED AN EXPLICATIVE NOW THE BOARD IS A HORRIBLE PLACE!



All I can say is **** *** ******* *** **** ***** *** *** ******** ***********************************************

_(Think I spelled that last expletive correctly...)_


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> _(Think I spelled that last expletive correctly...)_



With that many characters it has to be German. Or maybe Welsh?


----------



## User.191

Stephen.R said:


> With that many characters it has to be German. Or maybe Welsh?



Hah! - It’s obviously it’s a portmanteau of three different words: one in Swedish, second in Afrikaans and the third in ancient Aramaic - all translated by Google into “English”.

Even the mods at MR would have understood that…


----------



## Deleted member 199

MissNomer said:


> Even the mods at MR would have understood that…



Thats only because they know what everyone *really *means when they post a message. Often better than the user does themselves.


----------



## lizkat

MissNomer said:


> All I can say is **** *** ******* *** **** ***** *** *** ******** ***********************************************
> 
> _(Think I spelled that last expletive correctly...)_




Looks a lot like someone's master passphrase for their password manager.


----------



## Renzatic

lizkat said:


> Looks a lot like someone's master passphrase for their password manager.




I just use my social security number, same as all my other passwords.


----------



## lizkat

Renzatic said:


> I just use my social security number, same as all my other passwords.




Why not, since hackers and corporate overlords have already figured out everything about us anyway.

I mean between hacks of Equifax and of the US Treasury and the data stashes of behemoths like Google and Amazon, if there's a pristine identify left on the planet it's only because the ink isn't dry on its owner's birth certificate (even if there was a gender reveal party for said individual).

And for how much longer can biometric data help lock stuff down?   Waiting for the morning I pick up my XR to head downstairs to make coffee and the thing looks at my face and puts up a warning that my device is now deactivated on account of how three seconds earlier, "my face" picked up a clone of my XR in some restaurant seven thousand miles from my bedroom.


----------



## Pumbaa

The  reaction feels really different here. Over there I often perceive it as “Laughing at you because you write stupid things” and only sometimes as “haha, funny post!”.

Here, where you are allowed to call out bullshit as well as are allowed to exhibit a sense of humor,  feels like a much more positive reaction overall!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> The  reaction feels really different here. Over there I often perceive it as “Laughing at you because you write stupid things” and only sometimes as “haha, funny post!”.
> 
> Here, where you are allowed to call out bullshit as well as are allowed to exhibit a sense of humor,  feels like a much more positive reaction overall!



And conversely I’ve seen the angry? Upset - I dunno what it is the red face about to have an aneurism - here and not once thought it might mean the person was angry or upset at what I wrote, but instead the topic of discussion, the event I described etc.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Pumbaa said:


> The  reaction feels really different here. Over there I often perceive it as “Laughing at you because you write stupid things” and only sometimes as “haha, funny post!”.
> 
> Here, where you are allowed to call out bullshit as well as are allowed to exhibit a sense of humor,  feels like a much more positive reaction overall!






Stephen.R said:


> And conversely I’ve seen the angry? Upset - I dunno what it is the red face about to have an aneurism - here and not once thought it might mean the person was angry or upset at what I wrote, but instead the topic of discussion, the event I described etc.



Yep, both of these. I've noticed that as well. It could also be that since the disagree reaction is available everywhere you don't have to resort to using one of the other reactions to convey disagreement or stupidity.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Runs For Fun said:


> Yep, both of these. I've noticed that as well. It could also be that since the disagree reaction is available everywhere you don't have to resort to using one of the other reactions to convey disagreement or stupidity.



I don't know that I've seen the 'dislike' one used here yet. The way it's used at the other place is kind of bizarre, but not really unique amongst sites with any kind of 'dislike' feature.


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> I don't know that I've seen the 'dislike' one used here yet. The way it's used at the other place is kind of bizarre, but not really unique amongst sites with any kind of 'dislike' feature.



I believe @Alli used it against me once over an Oxford comma disagreement, it was savage.


----------



## Deleted member 199

Eric said:


> I believe @Alli used it against me once over an Oxford comma disagreement, it was savage.



Who was for and who was against? I need to know who to never talk to again.


----------



## Eric

Stephen.R said:


> Who was for and who was against? I need to know who to never talk to again.



One was for, the other was against and maintains the word and is essentially the same as a comma anyway. I'll let you work that out.


----------



## Alli

Eric said:


> I believe @Alli used it against me once over an Oxford comma disagreement, it was savage.



I get savage over grammar and punctuation.


----------



## Thomas Veil

P_X said:


> And if you mean ******** they'll punish you for thinking about the stars.



I was once warned for typing something like bull$#!+.  They told me not to try to circumvent the filters.


----------



## Renzatic

I'm watching creepy mystery stories on Youtube! It's awesome!


----------



## Thomas Veil

MissNomer said:


> All I can say is **** *** ******* *** **** ***** *** *** ******** ***********************************************
> 
> _(Think I spelled that last expletive correctly...)_



Reminds me a line from the novel M*A*S*H, when the characters ship out after their tour of duty is over. (This is from memory, not verbatim.)

Hawkeye is standing on the troop ship as it begins to depart and says, “And as we leave the beautiful country of Korea, the grateful natives line the shore and chant, ‘Motherfuckers! Motherfuckers! Motherfuckers!’”


----------



## Thomas Veil

Renzatic said:


> I'm watching creepy mystery stories on Youtube! It's awesome!



Oh god, we’ve lost another one to Q-Anon.


----------



## Renzatic

Thomas Veil said:


> Oh god, we’ve lost another one to Q-Anon.




I MEAN, HAVE YOU EVER REALLY STOPPED, AND, YOU KNOW, ASKED QUESTIONS?


----------

